# CRGW Feedback



## Bells2b (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

We are a same sex, married couple who are looking at potentially using CRGW for our next round of IVF (with a surrogate).

Previously, we have made some attempts at home, received IUI and IVF in Copenhagen (Storkk, who were great) and were looking at using the North Cyprus fertility clinic in a few months. We spotted CRGW though and have contacted them with our situation. Although they appear to have everything we need (as well as being able to stay in the UK for once!) the reviews online don't seem to be very good.

With IVF being quite an emotional journey for all involved, we completely understand that reviews will swing from good to bad from time to time, but does anyone here have any personal experience with these guys that they wouldn't mind sharing?

We've been through quite a lot in the last 3 years and want to make the right choice!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

The reviews haven't been good?? I'm very surprised! Crgw are wonderful, very friendly and attentive and you get a much more personal feeling than some of the "chain clinics" (just my opinion). 

The only negative thing I've found is that sometimes I need to chase them up for things but they are always quite busy. 

I'll be honest and say that I've heard all good things about them myself, noting negative. They are great!


----------



## melodymoo (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi bells - I know you wanted feedback on CRGW, but one of my friends had surrogacy treatment with LWC.  She said she couldn't fault them.  They were professional and caring throughout the process and made her feel at ease because they do quite a lot of it.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Bells2b -  we have found crgw very friendly, approachable and professional.  Not sure where you are based, but both crgw and lwc hold open evenings every month which you might want to go to.  You can get a feel for the clinic and ask questions- details can be found on both their websites.  Good luck.


----------



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

Another big thumbs up for CRGW here. My only problem is sometimes having to chase them up (as another poster said above). Amanda (the consultant) is brilliant, she'll answer my emails at 11pm.


----------



## beee (Dec 4, 2014)

Yup, another thumbs up for CRGW here - I've been in and out of there for around a year now and everyone is so lovely. Agree with PP who said you sometimes have to chase up on the odd result, but when it comes to the important stuff I'd rate them really highly. When I was researching clinics I only found good reviews! I'd suggest going to a couple of open evenings if you can; it's a good way to get a feel for a place. Good luck!


----------

